# 'Candy Floss Pup'



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

The indestructible bedding rears it's head again!!!!!!!!!!

Don't get between an in season 'Bitch' and her bedding or nest building!!!!!!!!:-\ 


http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-Sf9K8xG/0/XL/i-Sf9K8xG-XL.jpg

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy keeps doing this to my wife's shoes  .It's costing me a fortune,and it's me that keeps getting the verbal abuse for it.. :-[ :-[


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!!


----------

